# Kioti CK30 Clutch



## Lizard333 (Nov 3, 2015)

I just pulled my tractor apart into two pieces to replace my clutch after on about 600 hours of drive time. Needless to say my 15 year old was not very nice to it. I am having one hell of a time finding the parts I need or a company to sell them to me. I can get the entire assembly for 1700 dollars but that is a little steep. I really just want to replace both clutches, the pilot and release bearings. To be honest, at this point I would be willing to just get the drive clutch and put it all back together.

Anyone have some suggestions?

Also, getting that clutch pack apart and back together is there anything I need to know before tackling that?

Thanks in advance, I appreciate the help.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Lizard, welcome to the forum.

Finding parts for Kioti's and other Asian-built tractors is difficult. I occasionally drive by this place (see below), they have Kioti's for sale and I expect they can get parts. Competent parts department. I have bought parts for my Rhino mower through them. Give them a call & see what they can do for you. Please post your experience with them. 

*PAIGE TRACTORS INC.*
*4409 HIGHWAY 290 E, PAIGE, TX 78659*

 WWW.PAIGETRACTORS.COM

(512) 253-6683
www.paigetractors.com


*Primary Contact*
*LARRY KALBAS
1-866-643-9197*


----------

